# Need recipe for chocolate mousse



## frii (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a chocolate mousse recipe that is non-dairy and doesn't have gelatin in it. Any ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

The chocolate should set the mousse, taking away the need for gelatin. I don't know about non-dairy.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Checkout these they may help: www.chefs.com or www.americastestkitchen.com I have some of these but unfortnately none of mine are non-dairy...

Best Regards Cakerookie....


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

A non-dairy whipped topping that seems to be used for a wide variety of commercial baking aps.

It's marketed through Smart and Final or doitwithicing.com.

I can't vouch for it or what the ingredients are but you could have a look and see if it might work.

April


----------



## gym30 (May 12, 2006)

Following is the real one (from my mother):*
For 8 persons* - 125 grams of dark chocolate
- 5 eggs 
- 1 pinch of salt
- 2 tablespoons of water
 Break the chocolate in a small pan.
 
Over a low flame, dissolve the chocolate with 2 tablespoons of water. Remove from flame when chocolate has turned to a smooth paste.

Separate the egg whites from the yolks. 

Add the yolks one by one to the chocolate while stirring.

Add 1 pinch of salt to the egg whites.

Beat the egg whites into a firm snow-like mixture.

Delicately and gradually add the egg whites "snow" to the chocolate to obtain a consistent mousse.

Pour the mixture into small bowls.

Refridgerate for at least 2 hours.

To obtain a chocolate mousse scented, replace water by "Grand Marnier" or strong coffee.

Pictures are on : http://www.cuisimages.com/EN/en_pdf/...hocolat_en.pdf


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

My Ganache is made with equal parts cream and chocolate. For me, I bring the cream to a boil, remove it from the heat and add the chocolate. For Mousse? I simply increase the cream to chocolate ratio.

For a non-dairy cream (Kind of a substitute for the real cream) try:

3/4 cup Raw Cashews
3/4 cup Water

Put cashews and cold water in a blender and blend at high speed for 1-2 minutes (yes a long time).
Scrape the sides down and blend again until the mixture is the consistency of heavy cream.
Perhaps you may choose soymilk instead of water to create a non-dairy cream base.

Beats tofu based non-dairy formulations,... I think.

If you like, google a bit. I found this recipe on site...
http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/000310.html

The Cook is Heidi Swanson and author of 101 Cookbooks. This is her recipe
as copied.

*Amaretto-Spiked Vegan Chocolate Mousse*


> 1/2 cup organic chocolate soy milk (for this recipe I like to use Vitasoy Rich Chocolate Soy Milk)
> 9 or 10 ounce bag of semisweet vegan chocolate chips (I've had good success with Tropical Source or Sunspire Brand all-natural brands, NOT carob chips)
> 12 ounces silken tofu
> 1/4 cup Amaretto or almond-flavored liquor
> 1/4 teaspoon natural pure almond extract (I use the Flavorganics Almond Extract for this recipe)


Pour the chocolate milk into a small pot and bring to a simmer. Remove the milk from heat and let cool a bit while you melt down the chocolate chips. You can melt the chocolate chips in a double boiler or if you are like me, and don't own a double-boiler, you can cobble one together using a tiny saucepan set under a larger mixing bowl. Fill the tiny saucepan with an inch or two of water and bring barely to a simmer. Place the big mixing bowl with the chocolate chips on top of the tiny saucepan and let the heat come up and gently warm the chips while you stir occasionally until completely melted. Remove from heat.

Add the soy milk and silken tofu to the melted chocolate chips. Process with a hand or regular blender until completely smooth. Stir in the Amaretto and almond extract. Taste and adjust for flavor, adding a bit more extract if needed.

Chill in the big bowl (or in individual bowls) for at least 1 1/2 hours, the longer the better. The pudding will set up nicely as it cools.

_Makes 6 decadent servings._


----------



## efojey (May 31, 2006)

thanks for the recipe!


----------

